# our new car...



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

its a 2000 Lambo... but hey! (new ones are a lil pricey):nod:

just like Mr Harley, gotta have toys right?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

OMG








That is Nice










> just like Mr Harley, gotta have toys right?


Thats right but I dont have toys like that ...


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

You have the best car on p-fury by far.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

how did a loud mouth STR get ahold of alot of cash?

were you part of the bike stealing? and drug running? is that why you had to move? people were catching on? is this why you have automatic guns?

im thinking so.. there is no way in hell the person in your picture (you) are a business man..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

also, notice how the car is not in a parking spot nor is it parked as it should be if it was your car...

whys that? how much did you pay? how many miles?


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

I think the car was sitting there when the pic was taken.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

indecisive said:


> I think the car was sitting there when the pic was taken.










..........oops


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

Peacock said:


> also, notice how the car is not in a parking spot nor is it parked like it is..
> 
> whys that? how much did you pay? how many miles?


 120k, but our uncle gave it to us... hee heeeee....
15k miles and it was taken in front of our hotel when we first moved here.

and as far as any mafia/STR involvement....no comment


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

obieinctown said:


> and as far as any mafia/STR involvement....no comment


 Hahah!


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

hows the 206 peacok....muhahahahaaaa

J/K

but when YOU get a bunch-o money and ...well YOU already know the rest...you'd move too!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

obieinctown said:


> hows the 206 peacok....muhahahahaaaa
> 
> J/K
> 
> but when YOU get a bunch-o money and ...well YOU already know the rest...you'd jump state like so fast 2!


 you made a very smart move both finacially and physicaly!!! LOOOL!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

besure to invest atleast 50% of your cash... dont be a dip and just blow it all on toys and vacations..

!!!!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

obieinctown said:


> Edited by the Peacock!! Muahahah!


LOL!!!


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

Peacock said:


> besure to invest atleast 50% of your cash... dont be a dip and just blow it all on toys and vacations..
> 
> !!!!


 Sofa manages the money, I just buy fish....


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

watch what ya say there Obie LOL.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

so do you have a house over there yet or what dude?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Peacock said:


> so do you have a house over there yet or what dude?


 thats what I was gonna ask :laugh:


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

yea look...hold on posting pics...


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

you lucky SOB , nice car







.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

pics of house


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

pics of our balcony at our house...


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

as you can see we are right on the water.er damn close..its sweet...


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

damn obie, you got it all

west side or east side? of oahu


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

west side, before Wainai and after Kapolei, yea we are sooooo lucky, just to think where i was last year!!!!! LMAO

LMAO

LMAO


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

So...can your uncle give me a car? I can be in the mob! I'll be your Fargo connection!


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)




----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

awesome car and house


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

thnx, now if I could get my hands on a pilots license and a chopper.....hmmmm









J/K


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

what do u do for a living?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice toy, I am getting one soon also.
Or, some thing near it.
I am not sure if i want a lambo or a ferrari yet, Lambo's $5,000.00 oil changes are lame.
Congrats, if its real.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

thnx yea its real, so is the service we just had done of $3800!!!!!!

shitay!

there goes our drinkn money!!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I am going to be getting a exact replica 6.0 made with 100% exact Lamborghini parts and mostly real Lamborghini parts.
I picked it over a real one, do to repair costs, and it will have a larger engine and more power then a real one for the same cost. Of a tad over 100k


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

obieinctown said:


> west side, before Wainai and after Kapolei, yea we are sooooo lucky, just to think where i was last year!!!!! LMAO
> 
> LMAO
> 
> LMAO










do you live near Ko'olina?

I live in Kapolei


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

obieinctown said:


> just to think where i was last year!!!!! LMAO


 I was just going to say that... LOOOL

Nice pad bro..

See? ALot of GOOD does come out of Evil!!!!!111

LoL


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

um no comment...LOL,

wait wait we angels ! just like sco**y and curtis, angels baby!


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

Sweet....sweet.....drool...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Wait a min.. the location of this house looks familiar. Is that by Paradise Cove?


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

very close!!! but its all considered Kapolei still, paradise cove is further east...


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

what's the name of the community?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

nice....


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

wait where did obie get all this cash im lost? did i hear mafia connections?? i kno a lil sumthing...if ya kno what i mean...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Im not mafia, Im not cubian. Nor mexican, but I dont look over my sholder - Dont piss me off, I have people in higher places.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

bobme said:


> Im not mafia, Im not cubian. Nor mexican, but I dont look over my sholder - Dont piss me off, I have people in higher places.


 uh............ ok


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

wanna run at a track?


----------



## 2nafury (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Bobme thing is every says they have ppl in "high places" but not everyone has the ability 2 prove it..


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Come on over to my house








I know three people - 2 are good friends the other would do things for me, but i dont talk to much.
2 of them, 4-6 years ago where on my states top ten most wanted list, #1 and #2. hehe.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

bobme said:


> Come on over to my house
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 One is a dead-beat dad, the other is the kingpin of food stamp fraud, real bad-asses







Throw in some insurance fraud and you will be the KING. BTW how does claiming to know anybody's most-wanted translate into knowing "people in high places" I think your medication is throwing you off today,schedule a visit with your Doctor


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Yes you just sit there and smile, And i shall stay here.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

bobme said:


> Yes you just sit there and smile, And i shall stay here.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

yeh right do u think your a vip in the criminal underworld or what ???

whats your story m8

also sh*t you must b loaded boy send some cash my way


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

---


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

people bragging about knowing mobsters on a fish site....

your connections couldn't get you a free video rental


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

No i do not. I am a business man.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

wtf happened to my thread see i walk away for a miunte......

-obie


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

you got bobmelized.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

I'll believe you own that car when I see a pic of you in it!! And on the street somewhere not sitting in it where its at now!!
















LOL


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

DC_Piranha said:


> I'll believe you own that car when I see a pic of you in it!! And on the street somewhere not sitting in it where its at now!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah, i dont mean to be a pesimist,BUT, i kno for a fact its real easy to take a pic of yourself standing infront of a car,

im sorry but for me to beleive this stuff i would have to know,

A. wut u do for a living, OR who in your family was rich and died,

well, w/e man, if its yours good for your, your livin the dream,

if its all bullshit then


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

You can go to vegas and rent them and take photo of them, and u dowing sh*t in them and with them.
big deal?


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

bobme said:


> You can go to vegas and rent them and take photo of them, and u dowing sh*t in them and with them.
> big deal?


 Hmm lets think you know your cool when you go and rent a really expensive car too impress people on a fish site halfway around the world.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I didnt rent one sir.
I walked in vegas no need for a car.


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

micus said:


> DC_Piranha said:
> 
> 
> > I'll believe you own that car when I see a pic of you in it!! And on the street somewhere not sitting in it where its at now!!
> ...


I think the only way to prove it was the registration or somethin'







.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

obieinctown said:


> pics of our balcony at our house...


 been on holiday have you ?


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

The Lady in the picture looks like a FILIPINA. Am I right?


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

babnoy said:


> The Lady in the picture looks like a FILIPINA. Am I right?


 I doubt it..my aunt is a filipino and she looks nothing like her...that girl looks like she is latin or a tan white girl..


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

Yea, maybe if you owned the car you wouldnt mind giving me a run for my money. Why bother racing a rented lambo? be paying more than the car after a broken axle shaft. Dont understand how lambos can go 0-60mph in 3.9sec, half a day until it breaks an axle shaft or driveshaft, and a 04' Z06 can do it all day long in 4sec and not break a single thing. I know "your car" is worth a lot more by comparission, but i think a lot of people on this site would love to see a lil 95 vette smoke that nice lookin' lambo :nod:


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

ill video tape it too..........imagine me giving you the go (head start) and catching up to you neck-to-neck in 1st gear, then pulling by 2 car lengths in 2nd, and then "bending you over a lil bit further, so i can stick this ((_)=======D in a lil deeper" by 3rd gear :laugh:

but other then that its a siic car


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

NitrousCorvette said:


> Yea, maybe if you owned the car you wouldnt mind giving me a run for my money. Why bother racing a rented lambo? be paying more than the car after a broken axle shaft. Dont understand how lambos can go 0-60mph in 3.9sec, half a day until it breaks an axle shaft or driveshaft, and a 04' Z06 can do it all day long in 4sec and not break a single thing. I know "your car" is worth a lot more by comparission, but i think a lot of people on this site would love to see a lil 95 vette smoke that nice lookin' lambo :nod:


 i love your attitude..

i love your car..

i love corvette...


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

i love the people that actually think a guy that has a $120,000 lambo would spend his "hard working" "money earning" time posting about his new car on a fish site. I mean P-fury is a siic site, but who the f*ck would wanna post about it to strangers you dont even know? potential threats of maybe stealing it? so your insurance compnay can buy you the "bigger penis extended" bentley?









j/k


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

NitrousCorvette said:


> i love the people that actually think a guy that has a $120,000 lambo would spend his "hard working" "money earning" time posting about his new car on a fish site. I mean P-fury is a siic site, but who the f*ck would wanna post about it to strangers you dont even know? potential threats of maybe stealing it? so your insurance compnay can buy you the "bigger penis extended" bentley?:laugh:
> 
> j/k


 Hard earned money? not from an STR gang member! LoL


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

NitrousCorvette said:


> i love the people that actually think a guy that has a $120,000 lambo would spend his "hard working" "money earning" time posting about his new car on a fish site. I mean P-fury is a siic site, but who the f*ck would wanna post about it to strangers you dont even know? potential threats of maybe stealing it? so your insurance compnay can buy you the "bigger penis extended" bentley?:laugh:
> 
> j/k


 um, if anybody seems to be trying to compensate for something its you, and uh the car, house and all our sh*t is real, you however are retarded. Yes we posted it, yes we love our stuff that much we posted it. Are we bad for doing so? We are just big kids with lotsa toys, don't hate!
If your bad mouthing our bike so much you obviously have no manners, we put a lota work inot it, its a SPORT. And like any sport we do compete, but your constant snide remarks go unappreciated.
-Sofa


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> babnoy said:
> 
> 
> > The Lady in the picture looks like a FILIPINA. Am I right?
> ...


 LMAO, a white GIRL>!!!!!

LMAO LMAO LMAO


























































try half pinoy half bulgarian....























-Sofa


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

obieinctown said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > babnoy said:
> ...


 I was right! The girl is a Filipina!


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> um, if anybody seems to be trying to compensate for something its you, and uh the car, house and all our sh*t is real, you however are retarded. Yes we posted it, yes we love our stuff that much we posted it. Are we bad for doing so? We are just big kids with lotsa toys, don't hate!
> If your bad mouthing our bike so much you obviously have no manners, we put a lota work inot it, its a SPORT. And like any sport we do compete, but your constant snide remarks go unappreciated.
> -Sofa


Man someones butt hurt :laugh: cant atke a joke can we?







nothing against your car or your bike, just trying to say both of them arent good for being fast, but they are very very nice toys!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

what the hell do you do for a living? and our your hiring? please send an application to my email. thanks.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Sofa N Obie said:


> NitrousCorvette said:
> 
> 
> > i love the people that actually think a guy that has a $120,000 lambo would spend his "hard working" "money earning" time posting about his new car on a fish site. I mean P-fury is a siic site, but who the f*ck would wanna post about it to strangers you dont even know? potential threats of maybe stealing it? so your insurance compnay can buy you the "bigger penis extended" bentley?:laugh:
> ...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i think her car is wayyy better than your poser vette...

your vette is nothing without the laughing gassss...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> i think her car is wayyy better than your poser vette...
> 
> your vette is nothing without the laughing gassss...


 In all fairness, he could probably still take it off the laughing gas. Thats a weak as excuse as well. Thats like saying "You're car wouldn't be sh*t without a turbo/supercharger" Or "You're car wouldn't be sh*t with out those 2-4 extra cylinders". Nitrous is a part of the car, it takes hardwork and knowledge (if done right) and is not cheap.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

you can add nitrous to any car... and in some cases... double the HP... That lambo would take him hard... and make him go crying back home to his mommy, maybe that way she'll get him a better car...


----------



## DaBreeZe (May 11, 2004)

uhhh i dont think thats your car if so post some pics of u inside it !!

its a diablo right? if so its a 94-96 ?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> you can add nitrous to any car... and in some cases... double the HP... That lambo would take him hard... and make him go crying back home to his mommy, maybe that way she'll get him a better car...


 You can add superchargers/turbos to any car as well. Trust me, I know the LT1/LT4, LSX game in and out, what he has done to his vette OFF the N20 would still smoke the hell out of the diablo.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

so he has more than 600 HP without nitrous?!?!?!?! I find that HARD TO BELIEVE!!!

+ that vette is probably heavier than the diablo...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> so he has more than 600 HP without nitrous?!?!?!?! I find that HARD TO BELIEVE!!!
> 
> + that vette is probably heavier than the diablo...


If by 600hp, you mean 490hp, (according to LINK) then yes, he does have that much hp, more torque, and it weighs less (1415.2 vs 1625 kg) Plus it has a suspension more orientated towards straight line....all this = smokage of a diablo. It is a beauty of a car however. They put up roughly 12.2 in the 1/4 (according to here LINK!) Thats something there are bolt on LT1's doing in the 1/4.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You have the best car and bike. Yea, what DO you do for a living?


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Hey obie, you going to the hawaii street car showoff?






















It's this weekend.

Would have been tite if you entered your car and bike. or have you?


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> If by 600hp, you mean 490hp, (according to LINK) then yes, he does have that much hp, more torque, and it weighs less (1415.2 vs 1625 kg) Plus it has a suspension more orientated towards straight line....all this = smokage of a diablo. It is a beauty of a car however. They put up roughly 12.2 in the 1/4 (according to here LINK!) Thats something there are bolt on LT1's doing in the 1/4


Hey thanks for backing me up 94NDTA














I was away for a couple of days moving into my new pad in Newport Beach. Just smoked a Red Lambo on the way........I think he went crying home to his mommy after i smoked him :laugh:


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> You have the best car and bike. Yea, what DO you do for a living?


 i think 4 people already tried asking but no response.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Nitrous, not everybody buys a car to drive in a straight line, in some parts of the world they even have race tracks with these things called "corners". The straight line "my car can do a quarter mile faster than you can blink but would go right into the guardrail if I ever tried to turn it" mentality is almost exclusively an american thing. No sh*t your corvette would win in the quarter mile, but if you knew f*cking ANYTHING about cars you'd have known neither a lambo/ferari/porsche or any other high end european car is built for dragging. On a track in the twisties your car would have it's ass handed to it so bad you wouldn't even be able to see the other driver laughing at you from so far ahead.

Oh and not that it matters much to a debate about car performance but while a lambo would impress just about anyone who saw it on the road, nobody outside the trailer park is going to give much respect to a 95 vette


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Nitrous, not everybody buys a car to drive in a straight line, in some parts of the world they even have race tracks with these things called "corners". The straight line "my car can do a quarter mile faster than you can blink but would go right into the guardrail if I ever tried to turn it" mentality is almost exclusively an american thing. No sh*t your corvette would win in the quarter mile, but if you knew f*cking ANYTHING about cars you'd have known neither a lambo/ferari/porsche or any other high end european car is built for dragging. On a track in the twisties your car would have it's ass handed to it so bad you wouldn't even be able to see the other driver laughing at you from so far ahead.
> 
> Oh and not that it matters much to a debate about car performance but while a lambo would impress just about anyone who saw it on the road, nobody outside the trailer park is going to give much respect to a 95 vette


 Wow, who sandblasted your vagina? He challanges him to a race and he just gets a bunch of dicks like you bashing his car. For a 10 year old car, it handles damn well. The new Z06 outhandles the diablo, (1. G, sometimes more, compared to .97) It even outhandles the new Mercielago (which stayed about the same). It also outbrakes both of them (60-0 in 104 feet vs 122 ft) ). Slalom speed of 70.3 mph vs 65.7 mph as well. Don't give me that crap that american cars are only made for going in a straight line. Don't make me pull out the fact that Chevy is spanking Lambos, porsche, Ferarri's, McLarens, in GTS (best of the best) races.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Wow, who sandblasted your vagina? He challanges him to a race and he just gets a bunch of dicks like you bashing his car.
> 
> Don't give me that crap that american cars are only made for going in a straight line


 Because he's a fuckin douche. He never f*cking shuts up about his car and then when someone else posts about their car he starts accusing THEM of trying to impress people when he's going on about "I just smoked a red lambo" and posturing ten times worse than anyone else here.

Oh and please, find me the part where I said American cars are only made for straight lines, I must have missed that part









And don't even start with that sh*t of "all he did was challenge them to a race" because obviously he has no intention of travelling to Hawaii to do it. All he did was mistakenly believe his 95 piece of sh*t was something to be impressed by and hated on people who have a better car than he does.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

> The straight line "my car can do a quarter mile faster than you can blink but would go right into the guardrail if I ever tried to turn it" mentality is almost exclusively an american thing.


 Close enough. I think his engine is impressive however.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That doesn't mean anything close to "American cars are only made for straight line driving". It means Americans are the only people in the world who really give a crap about drag racing, read it again.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> That doesn't mean anything close to "American cars are only made for straight line driving". It means Americans are the only people in the world who really give a crap about drag racing, read it again.


 You're a mean person. Thats all I can argue with now, seeing as I read it wrong.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Oh and I suppose a kind and good hearted person would have a signature showing Kermit sodomizing a stuffed animal?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I lost a bet with blueprint


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

blah blah? blah blah blah?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> I lost a bet with blueprint


 Not as I recall..............Hmmm .....You lost a Bet to me


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

here is the proper link for a diablo


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

top speed of OVER 210 MPH... i dont giva sh*t what, NO vette can top that!!!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > I lost a bet with blueprint
> ...


 Oh yea...I forgot. It was when the lakers beat the wolves.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> top speed of OVER 210 MPH... i dont giva sh*t what, NO vette can top that!!!


 BWABABAHAHBAHGHABAHAAAA.....childs play. Try again.


----------



## DaBreeZe (May 11, 2004)

Dam why are u guys arguiong so much about a car that this guy dont even Own..... apparently he just took a picture of a car that was in the parking Lot of the restaurant he ate in.

oh yea i forgot to mention...

Dragg racing = holding the steering wheel as straight as u can
pressing the gas as hard as u can
changing gears as fast as u can

rally/ drift racing= SKILLS


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

nice car.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice house and ride Obie.

You guys need to relax with all the sh*t talking to.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

xplosivelikec4 said:


> rchan11 said:
> 
> 
> > You have the best car and bike. Yea, what DO you do for a living?
> ...


 -NO we won't be at the car show, 
we are oing the family thing this WEEK
if you wanna see the bike i ride it almost every friday down at waikiki....(THE gas station)

-Yes your camaro, er corvette is GAY

-NO we did not buy the lambo for spped/track use/drag, we bought it because its HOT.
and yes corvetes are butt ugly....

-YES we are mafia...J/K Sofa is a model, I don't do sh*t, obviously......(work, whats that?)

-Yes my bike is VERY fast so lil corvette boy needs to get out of denial, i HIGHLY doubt his car would be able to SEE my rear tail light after a drag race....my bike is 400 lbs 200 horses, so get over it pony boy LOL

-Obie


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Sofa N Obie said:


> xplosivelikec4 said:
> 
> 
> > rchan11 said:
> ...


 Either way, you have a sweet lookin ride and an awesome home.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Sofa N Obie said:


> xplosivelikec4 said:
> 
> 
> > rchan11 said:
> ...


 VERY WELL SAID!!!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

bobme said:


> Im not mafia, Im not cubian. Nor mexican, but I dont look over my sholder - Dont piss me off, I have people in higher places.


 rriigghhht


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Sofa N Obie said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > babnoy said:
> ...


 Yeah definately not hott enough to be a white girl..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> i think her car is wayyy better than your poser vette...
> 
> your vette is nothing without the laughing gassss...


 That lambo is really an awesome car but I'd rather take a corvette any day...







I love corvettes..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Sofa N Obie said:


> and yes corvetes are butt ugly....


Ok..now you are just full of sh*t..at first I believed you about the car..and I like the car too..but if people tried to tell me that I didn't own a car that I did I would just ignore them..and your acting like a little kid bashing other peoples cars..why don't you get your wife or husband or whatever to get a picture of you in your car so you can prove everyone wrong..? I could easily stand in front of my uncles viper and say I owned it, and I could easily take a picture of our beachouse that we rent for two weeks every summer, but i'm not saying that you don't own the car and house, just wondering why you don't prove it since everyone is talking sh*t..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Sofa N Obie said:
> 
> 
> > and yes corvetes are butt ugly....
> ...


 good point...


----------



## DaBreeZe (May 11, 2004)

True Dat...when i saw the Car ididnt even see the girl standing in front of it.... and no she cnt be a model shes too short and not all that hott









and yes i dont believe this is your RIDE......dont u smell it??/

BULLSHIT :nod:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

DaBreeZe said:


> True Dat...when i saw the Car ididnt even see the girl standing in front of it.... and no she cnt be a model shes too short and not all that hott :nod:


 No Offense Obie , but are you sure she is a Model ? ...I Mean My girl is Way friggen hot , but she aint no model ..


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

not your car
not a model

period.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

DaBreeZe said:


> Dam why are u guys arguiong so much about a car that this guy dont even Own..... apparently he just took a picture of a car that was in the parking Lot of the restaurant he ate in.
> 
> oh yea i forgot to mention...
> 
> ...


 Psh! Drifiting is EASY! I drift every day after November on my way to work! If you have enough power, drag racing can be very hard when done at a competitive level.

On a more honest level, I have been with some people who go drifting, it really is a lot like having a rwd car in the winter here. When it snows, I will display my drifting skillz!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Pizzo said:


> not your car
> not a model
> 
> period.












no answer to the assumptions?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Pizzo said:
> 
> 
> > not your car
> ...


He isnt online yet calm down :laugh:


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> DaBreeZe said:
> 
> 
> > True Dat...when i saw the Car ididnt even see the girl standing in front of it.... and no she cnt be a model shes too short and not all that hott :nod:
> ...


 pics pics pics!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

vanz said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > DaBreeZe said:
> ...


 This is Obie and Sofas Thread and I dont want to litter it with pics of my girl ..

You got email .......







..........Just playing .......

Her Pics are posted , just gotta search for them


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

DaBreeZe said:


> shes too short and not all that hott :nod:


 Exactly, I'm not saying she is ugly but models have to be taller, atleast 5'5-5'6..


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

sofa and obie, now that is cool, have we ever heard the term whipped?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

hey where is that full auto glock? monkey :rasp:


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

LOL at the people who believe that he actually owns this car. If you really own it prove it, take a picture of you inside it.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

indecisive said:


> LOL at the people who believe that he actually owns this car. If you really own it prove it, take a picture of you inside it.


 that is what we were sayin.... we wanna see another pic...


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

and while he is at post a pic of the 2 two hundred gallon tanks and do not forget the 500 gallon one, and maybe post some links to your model girlfriend's work :nod:


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Ive Been reading this post and ive been waiting for those pics every 1 is asking for.... so now im asking for it, if your Really Pimpin show us Da Goods and we wont hassle you no more :nod:

another Note ....like harley said "my girl is hott but she aint no model"
same goes for me, and my girl is even hotter than Harley's and she aint no MoDeL









and Yes dabreeze i smell it Too.....


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

if u guys hgavnt noticed all models arent super hot...go watch Fashon televison and look at the model they are all super ugly.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

you guys all need to chill


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

damn not even my girl (beyonce) is modeling...and shes a fuckign dime...wait no shes a f*cking sacajuwea gold coin


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

*WHO CARES* if he has the car i have a big wee wee if you dont believe me want a pic?


----------



## DaBreeZe (May 11, 2004)

Hays i dont wanna see your Wee Wee and i dont care about it

Your not claiming u got a 200,000 car and if your Wee wee is really that Big i dont belive that too u ****


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

"wee wee"


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Psh! Drifiting is EASY! I drift every day after November on my way to work! If you have enough power, drag racing can be very hard when done at a competitive level.
> 
> On a more honest level, I have been with some people who go drifting, it really is a lot like having a rwd car in the winter here. When it snows, I will display my drifting skillz!


 I just got back from my introduction week of my new school and had some serious& long chats with the guys from our racing teams. Though the drag-racing team said that drag-racing isn't easy at all, they also said they've got great admiration for the guys in the rally-team. Blasting through rough forrestroads at 180km/h is slightly different from going as fast as you can in a straight line.
(if all goes well ima be a member of the rally-team within a few months







)

Drifting in snow is childsplay mate, drifting on dry tarmac is something completely different.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Satans said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Psh! Drifiting is EASY! I drift every day after November on my way to work! If you have enough power, drag racing can be very hard when done at a competitive level.
> ...


 Rally raccing is muching different than drifting. I will give you that...rally racers have skills.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

so your saying that all the world famous drivers, who are now involved in drifing.. but also own many track world records like tarzan yamada dont have skill to drift? Its really extremely complicated, and has alot to do with setting the car up right as well. Sliding around the road on ice in a RWD is not driftring dumb dumb.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> so your saying that all the world famous drivers, who are now involved in drifing.. but also own many track world records like tarzan yamada dont have skill to drift? Its really extremely complicated, and has alot to do with setting the car up right as well. Sliding around the road on ice in a RWD is not driftring dumb dumb.


 Dood, it was a joke! Even though I will get my mad skillz on tape.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

DaBreeZe said:


> Hays i dont wanna see your Wee Wee and i dont care about it
> 
> Your not claiming u got a 200,000 car and if your Wee wee is really that Big i dont belive that too u ****


 who cares if i was claiming to have 200,000 cars be happy for me and leave it at that and as for the **** part


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

nice car and house man!!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Rally racing is fun, fast, hard, its just about the only work out for racing you can get.

Rally racing you, shift, brake, gas, brake, downshit, gas brake gas, brake , brake gas, brake shift, brake , gas, all in a matter of 3 secconds.


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)

bobme said:


> Rally racing is fun, fast, hard, its just about the only work out for racing you can get.
> 
> Rally racing you, shift, brake, gas, brake, downshit, gas brake gas, brake , brake gas, brake shift, brake , gas, all in a matter of 3 secconds.


 Rallying is mad fun







I hope I get selected as a driver and if not mechanic will be brill as well. Anyway it turns out I'll get loads of real-life experience next to the theory I get in class.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

i so want to go off road every day and rally the sh*t out of my evo.. but im dreading cleaning the thing aftewards.. plus without a clear bro and mudflaps it will chip the hell out of the rear wide body fenders.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Nitrous, not everybody buys a car to drive in a straight line, in some parts of the world they even have race tracks with these things called "corners". The straight line "my car can do a quarter mile faster than you can blink but would go right into the guardrail if I ever tried to turn it" mentality is almost exclusively an american thing. No sh*t your corvette would win in the quarter mile, but if you knew f*cking ANYTHING about cars you'd have known neither a lambo/ferari/porsche or any other high end european car is built for dragging. On a track in the twisties your car would have it's ass handed to it so bad you wouldn't even be able to see the other driver laughing at you from so far ahead.
> ...


 mclarens?...are you on crack???


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

dont me pull back out the fact sheet that shows every modified evo whopping on the best modded vettes in california on any track that actually has corners on it.. now thats even more embarrasing, at least the ferraris in those races are still putting up impressive numbers. no numbers could prove to me the vetter can corner.. lets see it in a race, how many limited slips does the vette have? does it have active yaw control?

Im going ferrari all the way in 15 years.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Sofa, Here ya go. Link

Poseidon, show me the fact sheets. That is kinda an ignorant comment to say "no numbers could prove to me the vetter can corner"...It screams "I AM TOO BRAND LOYAL TO SEE OUT MY OWN ASS!" Lets get the facts out of the way. Acitve yaw controll, yes, it has been on the vette for a while, get with the times. Limited slip.....yes, it has one, I don't think they made a vette without one. As for cornering...GET OFF YOUR FRIGGEN IMPORT SOAPBOX! Jesus christe! The new, first year, no bugs worked out BASE C6 corvette beat the stock Evo 8's time, and nearly equals the $54,000 MR FQ320 (more expensive than the C6), which could have easily been corrected had they known how to launch the damn car. They did this in spite of the top gear guys being totally biased towards non-american cars (notice the C6 losing to the NSX in a drag...FYI, LS1 F-bodies, with 100 less hp, run neck and neck with these cars on a regular basis). Remember, this is the BASE Corvette, wait till the Z06 or the blue devil is going to come out. QUIT SAYING THE CAR CAN'T HANDLE WHEN IT OUT HANDLES YOURS!!!!

FYI, here are the videos....
Evo vid
Corvette vid


----------



## Vince (Aug 24, 2004)

What a useless thread.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

ok ok .. 27K evo.. with 8500 invested, this costs much much less then a normal c6 and will oblierate your blue devil, all on stock internals. thats 659 AWD HP to the wheels, with no cheap ass nitrous...and you have to figure, you have to add another 15-30% on in edition to this number to compare it to the numbers a RWD dyno provides. AWD dynos read much lower numbers.

Oh yeah and comparing the FQ340s price to that of the z06 is irrelevant, the normal evolution gsr costs 40K over there.. they are crazy mark ups. the fq340 would cost no more then $36k in the united states.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i could take a 92 civic and get 600 horse for less then you paided for your enitre car w/ all teh upgrades you did.

Whats the point?
The point isnt about racing, its some thing you will never have.
its class
Its money
its power,
and its about the only car that holds its value.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I was comparing it to a C6....the BASE corvette. So you're arguement goes from the corvette can't handle....to it is more expensive.....You sound a lot like John Kerry. gimme 8500, I can get that much power out of an LS1/LT1/SBC. 659 will not touch the blue devil (which will have a warrenty, I doubt there is a warrenty on that 659 hp evo. If you wanna talk modded car vs modded car, we can do that too. To me, your starting to sound like NitrousCorvette.

I hate argueing about this.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

you cannot get 600 hp out of a honda for 8000 lol you have completely rebuild the engine to even think about 400, that alone will run you 4gs not to mention a 3500 turbo kit damn there went all the money, plus it wont put th power to the ground without a complete wide body kit. What size wheels will the blue devil have, cause you run 10 inch wheels on the evo, with all 40 pulling... thats 40 inches of wheels pulling on the ground? are you saying an equilavalent RWD car with equal horsepower that has probably 10" less tire is going to accelerate faster, especially from a start and or around a turn, which is the only thing that really matter by the way.

You could and 8000 ls1 dyno queen.. but it would sit there and spin its tires, and how would that car handle? like an ass sandwhich.

This is why in the biggest privateer races of the year, which i posted both, the zo6s were just slightly lagging behind the top finishers. The zr1 on the other hand .. is crazy impressive escpecially at its age, to bad that engine isnt domestic. I can show you some good pictures of a 700hp ZR1.. ITs not that i dont respect the car. but comparing a vette to world class sports cars is ridiculous, the vette has enough problems handing cheap sport compact to be worrying about taking on european super cars.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> you cannot get 600 hp out of a honda for 8000 lol you have completely rebuild the engine to even think about 400, that alone will run you 4gs not to mention a 3500 turbo kit damn there went all the money, plus it wont put th power to the ground without a complete wide body kit. What size wheels will the blue devil have, cause you run 10 inch wheels on the evo, with all 40 pulling... thats 40 inches of wheels pulling on the ground? are you saying an equilavalent RWD car with equal horsepower that has probably 10" less tire is going to accelerate faster, especially from a start and or around a turn, which is the only thing that really matter by the way.
> 
> You could and 8000 ls1 dyno queen.. but it would sit there and spin its tires, and how would that car handle? like an ass sandwhich.
> is why in the biggest privateer races of the year, which i posted both, the zo6s were just slightly lagging
> This behind the top finishers. The zr1 on the other hand .. is crazy impressive escpecially at its age, to bad that engine isnt domestic.


Seriousley, I could argue ALL day, and you can say the C5 can't handle (BS) and you can say they will be Dyno queens (EVEN MORE BS), ZR1's make less hp than the LS6, but the suspension on the car is american made :nod: . Show me these privateer races and show me the "fact sheet that shows every modified evo whopping on the best modded vettes in california on any track that actually has corners on it." Oh yeah....the corvette does have 40 inches of tire on the ground as well. RWD cars also don't have to deal with as much drivetrain loss. When AWD cars start making a lot of power anyways, the move more power to rear wheels than the front because of weight transfer.

Can I just say no, and have us quit argueing?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> you cannot get 600 hp out of a honda for 8000 lol you have completely rebuild the engine to even think about 400, that alone will run you 4gs not to mention a 3500 turbo kit damn there went all the money, plus it wont put th power to the ground without a complete wide body kit. What size wheels will the blue devil have, cause you run 10 inch wheels on the evo, with all 40 pulling... thats 40 inches of wheels pulling on the ground? are you saying an equilavalent RWD car with equal horsepower that has probably 10" less tire is going to accelerate faster, especially from a start and or around a turn, which is the only thing that really matter by the way.
> 
> You could and 8000 ls1 dyno queen.. but it would sit there and spin its tires, and how would that car handle? like an ass sandwhich.
> 
> This is why in the biggest privateer races of the year, which i posted both, the zo6s were just slightly lagging behind the top finishers. The zr1 on the other hand .. is crazy impressive escpecially at its age, to bad that engine isnt domestic. I can show you some good pictures of a 700hp ZR1.. ITs not that i dont respect the car. but comparing a vette to world class sports cars is ridiculous, the vette has enough problems handing cheap sport compact to be worrying about taking on european super cars.


 Gee, would you read what i posted before you speek.
I said i could build it for the price of your car, with out the upgrades.
Read b4 you speek.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

if the zr1 suspension was perfect... why did they mess with perfection???? sounds kinda coutnerproductive, although i can see your point.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

because the topic got so far off whack, this is what i call a dyno queen.
the engine cost 12,500 to build: and it has 1650 horsepower.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I bet it handles like ass


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

and umm second photo.

It dose 7 second 1/4 miles passes.

here is a video of it.
http://www.4x4movies.com/lambo/countach.mpeg


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

gotta have the toys?..for who..you or society? because there are faster street cars and you can certainly modify one to kill a lambo easily so it just seems to me that youre a mindless conformist. but who am i to speak lol? dopnt bother to reply to me because i dont care what you have to say. i just spot the tools with my toolavision enjoy impressing people because thats what life is all about <lol>


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

cretinHOP said:


> gotta have the toys?..for who..you or society? because there are faster street cars and you can certainly modify one to kill a lambo easily so it just seems to me that youre a mindless conformist. but who am i to speak lol? dopnt bother to reply to me because i dont care what you have to say. i just spot the tools with my toolavision enjoy impressing people because thats what life is all about <lol>


 Hey....am I a tool?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

when it comes to modding a car there will never be a winner. Actually the winner is going to the who has deeper pockets. When i comes to modding cars it a no holds bar. This thread has now become ghay!

IF you want, please look at a vid about BMI 10k battle. I had a crx w/type r motor i believe totally stripped and had some engine work. That thing handed the nsx-r's ass on a silver platter on the straight and course. I really doubt that car cost a lot of money to make. you can get a crummy crx for 800 bucks, then a type R engine for like 4000 bucks. Then all these weight reduction can be self done. Then add some better tires and rims so about another 2000-3000 bucks. That car probably had light weight flywheel, clutch and ecu, and basic bolt ons so thats another 2000-3000. So basically, that car was made for under 10000. Leaving about another 15000 to mod because an evo cost at least 25k.

Remeber sometimes its not the hp that makes it fast its also the weight for the car.


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> you cannot get 600 hp out of a honda for 8000 lol you have completely rebuild the engine to even think about 400, that alone will run you 4gs not to mention a 3500 turbo kit damn there went all the money, plus it wont put th power to the ground without a complete wide body kit. What size wheels will the blue devil have, cause you run 10 inch wheels on the evo, with all 40 pulling... thats 40 inches of wheels pulling on the ground? are you saying an equilavalent RWD car with equal horsepower that has probably 10" less tire is going to accelerate faster, especially from a start and or around a turn, which is the only thing that really matter by the way.
> 
> You could and 8000 ls1 dyno queen.. but it would sit there and spin its tires, and how would that car handle? like an ass sandwhich.
> 
> This is why in the biggest privateer races of the year, which i posted both, the zo6s were just slightly lagging behind the top finishers. The zr1 on the other hand .. is crazy impressive escpecially at its age, to bad that engine isnt domestic. I can show you some good pictures of a 700hp ZR1.. ITs not that i dont respect the car. but comparing a vette to world class sports cars is ridiculous, the vette has enough problems handing cheap sport compact to be worrying about taking on european super cars.


 A widebody kit to put power to the ground?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

cretinHOP said:


> gotta have the toys?..for who..you or society? because there are faster street cars and you can certainly modify one to kill a lambo easily so it just seems to me that youre a mindless conformist. but who am i to speak lol? dopnt bother to reply to me because i dont care what you have to say. i just spot the tools with my toolavision enjoy impressing people because thats what life is all about <lol>


 Or you can try to build some big tanks,keep posting pictures all the time, then try to set up a filtration system with a dozen ac5oo's (that you of course take and post pictures of), if your gonna have big tanks use a wet/dry







and no need to reply, the toolvision is on


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

bobme said:


> Nice toy, I am getting one soon also.
> Or, some thing near it.
> I am not sure if i want a lambo or a ferrari yet, Lambo's $5,000.00 oil changes are lame.
> Congrats, if its real.


 id do it for 500


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

piranhafurynut said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > Nice toy, I am getting one soon also.
> ...


They need to drop the pan and clean engine sludge.
But i am sure you all knew that cuz bobme knows nothing.


----------

